# Ceiling Fan Downrod type needed?



## darenka (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a cheap Litex ceiling fan that comes with a short downrod. I need the 36 inch version and Litex doesn't seem to make them. The current downrod is unthreaded. Downrods seem to come in two version: threaded (Westinghouse, Hunter) and unthreaded (Emerson). Do I need the unthreaded version? No one selling Emerson unthreaded seems to ship to an APO address so I'd rather buy the threaded version if it will still work. Are downrods universal? Thanks much for any help you can give.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

darenka said:


> I have a cheap Litex ceiling fan that comes with a short downrod. I need the 36 inch version and Litex doesn't seem to make them. The current downrod is unthreaded. Downrods seem to come in two version: threaded (Westinghouse, Hunter) and unthreaded (Emerson). Do I need the unthreaded version? No one selling Emerson unthreaded seems to ship to an APO address so I'd rather buy the threaded version if it will still work. Are downrods universal? Thanks much for any help you can give.




Lowes sells them here is a link

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...94967294&Ntk=i_products&Ntt=Litex+ceiling+fan


----------



## thefamouscbc (Apr 20, 2009)

darenka said:


> I have a cheap Litex ceiling fan that comes with a short downrod. I need the 36 inch version and Litex doesn't seem to make them. The current downrod is unthreaded. Downrods seem to come in two version: threaded (Westinghouse, Hunter) and unthreaded (Emerson). Do I need the unthreaded version? No one selling Emerson unthreaded seems to ship to an APO address so I'd rather buy the threaded version if it will still work. Are downrods universal? Thanks much for any help you can give.


As long as the holes in the downrod are big enough for the stud to go through it should work. But from my experience the threaded ones are the best because they will fit snug. This will give you no wobble. Where as the unthreaded will fit kind of loose and you may get some swaying and a little wobble. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

darenka, I had similar problems with getting items shipped to APO/FPOs (I'm back now). Do you have friend/relative stateside who can fwd it to you?


----------



## darenka (Apr 21, 2009)

*Thanks for the information*

This is a fabulous forum. You folks are very quick and helpful. And yes, Petey, I do have family that will help.... I just try to limit my courier requests. This is our 5th overseas move and I suspect they get a little tired of yet another journey to the post office. I'll just remind those ungrateful cows that they have gotten some free lodging in some great places. You think you'll be prepared, but every house and every country just presents unique problems that you didn't anticipate. I've installed 30+ fans and I've never had to use anything but a flush mount or the 4" downrod. I know I'll be back though. I have one outlet that I can use my vacuum in and it's outside the house--I can tell that is going to get old fast. I think I'm going to learn to do some real wiring here shortly.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Make sure you get the correct diameter downrod. Most fans these days utilize 3/4" thick-wall pipe whereas years ago, the 1/2" size was more common.

These are rigid pipe dimensions, commonly called _inside_ diameter.

You can use any piece of thick-wall pipe, cut it to length, drill the appropriate holes in the ends to hold the cotter pins, and paint it to match.


----------



## heroknaderi (Oct 23, 2021)

RIght Any Rigid Conduit IMO. So it;s like making your own downrod.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Twelve year old zombie.


----------

